# No Oil pressure Pleeaase HELP



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi.we are new here to the Forum.My son just bought a 90 Nissan 240sx with the 4 cylinder engine...Heres what the problem is.The oil light was on when we hauled it home and this is what we did so far...We oredered a new oil pump and put it on and also before starting it we put on a new filter and new oil.The topend was clattering bad before we did this..We started it up after the new pump was installed and the new filter and oil..After restarting it it took about 1 minute till the light went out and the lifters and rockers quieted..We thought we had it fixed so we drove it out about 4 miles and for three of those miles it seemed fine.On about the last mile on the return trip the oil light came back on...It never got as noisy as it was before the work we did but still noisy..Only thing we have done since this test drive is pulled the filter off and theres no oil coming to the filter.....Please help us out...............Bruce


----------



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone here?


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

If you drove it that far with no oil getting to the filter it's FUBAR.

Oil pressure sending unit?
Relief valve in Oil Pump stuck open?
Something clogged in the oil plumbing causing the oil pump pressure valve to be stuck open?
You could try a oil pressure test kit to verify your oil light's accuracy - I know you said nothing's getting to the filter. 

Drop the oil pan and check out the oil pickup tube?


----------



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for replying,we are just going to look for a replacement engine,so my question now is what years and model Nissan engines will be a direct bolt in swap...Will the pickup ones work,specifically we have located a 1994 2400 motor from a Nissan pickup,will this swap for instance? Please let me know which engine to look for.....Bruce


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

The linked sticky will answer a lot of your questions. 

Search the forum, I'm sure someone has asked this question before.

http://www.nissanforums.com/s13-240sx-1989-1994/140594-ka24de-engine-swap-into-89-90-a.html


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah,I agree, no oil pressure = fubar motor. Suggest u track down another KA or upgrade to the SR.You can pick up a twin cam KA24de for around $500,and the swap is simple compared to your other options.Sorry man,that sucks.


----------

